

What is the best way to buy a LOT of legos? - rememberlenny

Like a few tubs?
======
smeyer
When you all-capped the LOT I was expecting you to be looking to buy hundreds
or thousands of pounds of lego. I was a bit disappointed to see that you were
just looking for a few tubs. But it looks like you got some good answers so
have fun!

~~~
rememberlenny
How would you get hundreds of thousands of pounds???

~~~
smeyer
1) Just to note, I said hundreds _or_ thousands, not hundreds _of_ thousands.

2) I've got no idea. I opened the thread to see if anyone else did.

------
garysvpa
Shop on BrickLink. It’s an online shopping mall just for LEGO. You can also
consider to shop at Lego.com.

------
socrates2014
Craigslist for bulk or Bricklink for specific parts.

------
BorisMelnik
ebay has a ton of options, espeically if you are OK with getting used legos
and you don't mind snot and saliva being stuck to them

------
rawrsoft
Garage sales, ebay.

~~~
anywherenotes
second hand stores don't seem interested in taking the stuff, so I second
garage sales. Or even talking to some people whose kids grew up, and are
looking to get rid of old toys.

------
micahb37
Amazon has tubs for cheap.

